# Bad Cam Chain Tensioner. How to tell for sure?



## Toolaa (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok some of you guys have been helping me out with determining to source of some metal and plastic shavings in my oil sump and pickup screen. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showpost.php?p=83177598

I just got the valve cover off today to see if the chain guides on my tensioner were damaged or worn. From what I could see they were normal no sign of unusual wear. 










I don't know if the PO had it replaced but it clear that the dealer did remove the VC before. When they reinstalled it they used a ton of black RTV on the VC gasket so I know thats not it would leave the factory. I do know the PO did have the timing belt replaced at 78k so it may have been done the. How long are the tensioners expected to last? How can I tell if it's bad?

The chain was tight when I checked with the VC off and I could not depress the pistons by hand. 

When I looked closely at the VC I could see too wear marks









After i got it all cleaned up you can see it better.









I think I have heard a chain rattle only for a few sec when starting and only when cold. Also I may have heard it one time during some hesitation at WOT but that could have been the turbo too. 

So how worried should I be here? I just spend $500 on a new BW turbo and I don't want to spend another $350 if it's not really a problem.


----------



## dblock (Feb 14, 2006)

I just replaced mine. What it would do is start a loud tapping noise once warmed up and the oil breaks down a little. It wouldn't tap when cold or on initial startup. Only at idle after its been drive for 15-20 mins. Give it alittle throttle and it went away. But under your cover it looks like the chain has a bit of slack to scrape the cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Toolaa (Sep 4, 2013)

*Can the Camshaft Adjuster / Chain Tensioner be repaired?*

It looks like the genuine Audi adjuster is over $800 bucks! Does anyone know if the adjuster can simply be disassembled, cleaned and reassembled? It's just a damn piston assembly....


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Check ECS, aftermarket will be fine. Do it before you damage your engine. It can be replaced without pulling the exhaust cam and screwing with the timing belt.


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

Just replaced my on AWW . Bought it at Arizona autohause I am very happy with it.


----------



## dblock (Feb 14, 2006)

Europaparts.com $237 for a revised K tensioner. That is where I bought mine from!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

Most aftermarket ones work very well and last a long time in my experience. I'd just get one from ECS or your local parts store for a few hundred. Paying dealer prices of $800+..no thanks. haha


----------



## Evergreen80 (May 26, 2013)

*Had*

Same problem.had to replace both cams due to worn gears.new tensioner didn't fix the problem.your gears looks worm.


----------



## Toolaa (Sep 4, 2013)

Evergreen80 said:


> Same problem.had to replace both cams due to worn gears.new tensioner didn't fix the problem.your gears looks worm.


Help me out here. What do you see in the photos that would lead to the gears being worn. Not opposed to changing what needs to be changed but I'm curious to know what to look for.

Thanks.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

Replace the chain. They will stretch and it doesn't take a lot of stretch before they get noisy. The two chain grooves on the top of your VC are evidence that the chain is loose and flapping about. Your Chain tensioner has likely reached the end of its adjustment so it can't keep chain tight.

Can't tell about gears, photo's not clear enough, but it is very unusual for cam gears to be worn. Need a clearly focused picture of a closeup of cam teeth and teeth root to tell for sure.


----------



## Toolaa (Sep 4, 2013)

Chickenman35 said:


> The two chain grooves on the top of your VC are evidence that the chain is loose and flapping about. Your Chain tensioner has likely reached the end of its adjustment so it can't keep chain tight.


Got the tensioner replaced last week just didn't have a lot of time to post. There was no doubt that the chain was loose and hitting the VC. I actually wasn't sure if the marks had happened recently or a long time ago. So when I cleaned off the VC before i also sprayed a spot of black paint in the area. I drove around for a few days before the new CCT arrived. When I took off the VC the paint was worn off. 

With the new CCT no more noise runs very smooth. 

Still have to decide how to handle my oil pressure problem.


----------



## Elcroato (May 21, 2002)

Toolaa said:


> Got the tensioner replaced last week just didn't have a lot of time to post. There was no doubt that the chain was loose and hitting the VC. I actually wasn't sure if the marks had happened recently or a long time ago. So when I cleaned off the VC before i also sprayed a spot of black paint in the area. I drove around for a few days before the new CCT arrived. When I took off the VC the paint was worn off.
> 
> With the new CCT no more noise runs very smooth.
> 
> Still have to decide how to handle my oil pressure problem.


Toolaa,
I'm having a rattle at cold start too. I believe it is my CCT. Did you change your chain as well? From what I've been reading changing the chain is a lot more difficult than just the CCT.


----------



## Peoples 703 (Mar 1, 2013)

So how do I change the tensioner? I have the part and tool with it and I have no clue how to put it on. Can anyone give me some DIY info. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolaa (Sep 4, 2013)

Peoples 703 said:


> So how do I change the tensioner? I have the part and tool with it and I have no clue how to put it on. Can anyone give me some DIY info.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


There are several DIY threads. Search here and also on Audizine I cant remember now where I found It. 

I will tell you make sure you have all of the regular tools you need. Get a good set of torx bits for the bearing caps and torque wrench. Also you really should the valve cover and tensioner gaskets.


----------

